# New Home for 1886



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Well here it is, straight from White Hall, MD.

<img src="http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/1886-01.jpg">

Aside from the dust, it’s nice and clean.

<img src="http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/1886-02.jpg">

18 hp Kohler Twin Horiz. + Eaton 12 = :elephant: :elephant: :elephant:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats it looks to be in fine shape how does it run and cut.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Real Nice!! Hope all went well on the trip. Oh by the way, have you seen the EK-10 in PA? Just kidding!


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks nice. Any other attatchments with it?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks all.
The tractor runs very well, I haven't had a chance to cut with it yet.
Came with the 54" deck, no other attachments.

sixchows...
I have the trailer until 7am tomorrow, how far away is the .......


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Sweet! Looks like she'll clean up real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Very nice. Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
How's the new addition? Have you had a chance to put the 1886 to work yet?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I cut my lawn with the 1886 today (cut my brothers with the GT5000)
That really is a nice machine. What is really surprising is how smooth 
and quiet it runs. I expected the 54” deck to be really loud, but it is much
smoother (less vibration) and quieter than the 48” deck on the GT5000.
Add to that the Big difference in engine noise and the combined engine
and deck noise difference is Significant. 

Now combine this “Quiet Ride” with the fact that the 1886 is almost 
twice the weight of the GT5000 and you not only hear the difference,
you also feel the difference. The extra weight give it a much smoother 
ride. 

The big downside is the turning radius. Even with the smaller 48” deck,
the GT5000 cut time is a full 20min less than the 1886 with 54” deck.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Do you notice any difference in the quality of cut? After you use the 1886 a few times you may find it takes less time. Speed wise it should be a faster tractor, isn't it?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…

Sorry I missed your post.
First, the quality of the cut seems to be the same. 
That’s a pretty good cut because I think the GT5000’s cut quality 
is Excellent (with open discharge).

The 1886 is much faster than the GT5000 (especially in reverse)
but the I don’t cut the grass at full speed. The speed I use with the GT
is end of the mid-point forward gate on the hand control. I cut at about
the same speed with the 1886. I wouldn’t want to ride any faster with
the GT (bounces) buy you are right, I could probably have tried a faster
pace with the 1886. I’ll try that next time I cut.

The problem I had is the HUGE difference in turning radius. You know
you establish a cutting pattern when you cut your lawn, and I have the
cut pattern I use with the GT5000 engrained in my head. Trying to
follow the same pattern with the 1886 was impossible and resulted in a 
lot of going back over missed spots on turns. After a few cuts with the
1886 I’ll establish a pattern that works better for that tractor.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I think the 1886 has a turning radius similar to a mid-70's lincoln towncar!:lmao:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Which puts it about 6" tighter than a city bus


----------

